# Tall Trees In Florida



## Jeff Canes (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the b/w treatment - gives nice texture to the bark of the trees


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I like the b/w treatment - gives nice texture to the bark of the trees


Thanks wish I could recall all that I did, I'm still not quilt sure if I like this one, in the original color film version the dark roots at the bottom where coming out a bit of magenta, I tried but could not easily fix color version to my liking


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't decide whether it's spooky, or still/peaceful


----------



## xomikronx (Oct 2, 2008)

I like everything except the tree that has fallen on the left.  It's just dying for attention.


----------

